# Black Christmas



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

OK, I'm pretty sure Sinister talks about the remake of this film,(coming this Christmas) somewhere on the forum, but I'll be damned if I can find it.

Anyways, let me just say once more:

STOP THE REMAKES
STOP THEM NOW!!
*NOW!!!!!*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The original has some creepy elements to it, but I thought overall it wasn't that great of a movie. I think the worst thing that can happen with this remake is we wind up with a better movie.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

They will never be able to get a creepier phone call though. Those were disturbing.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Never saw it. Dont kill me, but I like remakes. Some of them kind of sucked but I enjoy seeing remakes, new takes on films.
I need to see this movie, but its rare here so Ill have to see what I can do lol.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No, Raxl, I didn't post anything about this. Zombie's right in his asessment of the situation however, and I think remakes aren't always bad. It depends on the film and the source material it draws from. There was absolutely no reason to remake superior films like *Night of the Living Dead, King Kong, The Omen *other than for the money. If it's a redux in the vein of *Dawn of the Dead* I believe in my heart of hearts that it is the superior film to the original, but it uses none of the characters from the first movie. The aforementioned movies lifted directly from the source and lent nothing new and this is where I have the problem. IMO if anymore remakes are to be done, they need to do all the bad ones and there are a lot of them.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

So... I'm sittin on the sofa with the hubby mindin my own business watchin wrestling. That's what I do every Monday. So some commercials come on and all of a sudden a movie trailer comes on. I'm watching it with that look of "utter disgust but I want to be sure it's what I think it is" and low and behold it is....

I am seething mad!

They have made a remake of Black Christmas. I am a true devotee and lover of the original. As I am watching the new trailer I have realized that they have ruined the entire integrity of the film. I understand that when they do "re-makes" they have to change some things up, modernize it a bit. I can deal with that. I am not totally closed-minded. But the most important part of this movie is that you NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER see or know who the killer is. In the new movie he is all over the place.

I just don't get it. And there is nothing that will make me get it. Remaking that movie is like trying to remake "Gone With the Wind" or something... No matter how hard you try, you're going to ruin it.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Sinister and I were just having a conversation about this movie, too funny. I have not seen the original, but saw the trailer commercial for the re-make, it piqued my interest and now I want to see it.

though it may just be the original I see..lol and possibly by myself, since Sin dislikes "slasher" flicks and well we all know his feelings on remakes..lol


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

That's the thing about Black Christmas though. Although it would be considered a "slasher" flick it really isn't that gory. It was done in such great taste. You really do need to see the original. 

The point of the movie was to never know who the killer is. I know that I'm repeating myself but it's such an integral part of the movie.

Hopefully you will check out the original first and see what has me so hot. But that's if you even like the original. LOL It's old but has a very VERY young and beautiful Margot Kidder in it.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Still not got around to seeing it. Didnt come to our theatre for some reason so oh well waiting for it on dvd I guess!


----------



## Depravity in Chaos™ (Feb 4, 2007)

I have seen the original not too shabby for back in it's day like Night of the Living Dead and Corridors of Evil (Carnival of Souls) but I have to say that all of these remakes of great films are beginning to annoy me. The only remake that can even be called horror is Zak Snyders remake of Romeros cult Classic Dawn of the Dead. This film was the biggest waste of money that there ever could be just like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre Films, the storyline for this one bored me to tears; extremely hot eye candy isn't enough to make a film if the story isn't great then the whole thing flops. I suggest you see it just once so that you can at least add something to an argument about whether or not it can be considered a great film.


----------

